# Health food nut!



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

I spent all day baking healthy treats for Thor! We have two winners organic peanut butter, and pumpkin.




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks yummy!


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

rhis is great! you should give recipie! I love your dog's name! Thor <3


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They look really good. Where did you get the recipie???


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

looks so testy  recipe please


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

recipe?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks good


----------

